# Miter Saw



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are sliders worth it? Yes if you have to cut things wider then 8".
Most 12" saws will cut up to 8", but a 12" slider can cut up to 12 1/4".
It's nice to be able to cut 2 X 12's and composite fasha boards in one pass so there's no step in the middle from having to flip the board.
Most average home owners would not use the added cutting cap. to make it worth the extra money.
I also have an Old Ryobi saw that has been road hard and put away wet more then once. It's stored outside under a tarp, which has blown off more then once and it's sat out in the rain, it's been dropped has cut thousands of feet of lumber and that darn thing keeps right on working. It's so old now we only use it for rough framing, but it works fine.
My other saw is a Hitichi 12" slider, which is an awsome saw.
But for a home owner I'd suggest this one. 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_157783-6770...currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=mitre+saw&facetInfo=

Anytime I'm looking to buy a new larger tool I always check on Amazon.com and look down at the bottom of the ad at the reviews from people that have bought the tool or own one.
Once you have decided on a model # and brand Google the info and some of those shopping sites will come up with pricing from lots of sites for you.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks. I have really liked Hitachi. I know the quality might be as great, but right now Sears is running a sale on their craftsman saws and I can get a 10" single bevel slider for $209 and a 12" single bevel slider for $299. Oh, the choices


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I've said this before. If you're looking for a long term, versatile saw, buy a slider. if you're gonna be carrying it all around, up and down stairs, in and out of a truck, on and off a shelf, buy a light saw that's easy to move. I have a Delta 10" slider. I love using it. I'm glad I own it. I HATE toting it.


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

99% of home owner tasks could be handled with a 10". You can cut 6" boards and have the benefits of storage and portability. If you have to cut any wider than that just use a circular saw and straight edge. 

When people say homeowner I think molding, 2x4's, decking and stuff like that.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if your going to look at the craftsman saws. take a quick look into hd and compare the price to the current ryobi saws. their the exact same saw simply rebranded as craftsman.. if you look closely the craftsman box will clearly have marked on it, made by ryobi technologies or shipped from ryobi...


----------



## robs660 (Feb 14, 2012)

Best bank for the buck is a good 12" compound saw. You don't need the slider unless you are doing tons of wide board work. They are also heavy and not always easy to move around


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

actually a 10" slider is a better choice. you can cut larger stock, depending on the model it can still be lighter than a 12". some 12" saws suffer from blade deflection, that can throw off accuracy of cuts. dewalt's are notorious for this


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> actually a 10" slider is a better choice. you can cut larger stock, depending on the model it can still be lighter than a 12". some 12" saws suffer from blade deflection, that can throw off accuracy of cuts. dewalt's are notorious for this


I concur! I love my Makita 10 inch slider! Even though I have 2 great circs, a dewalt sidewinder and a Bosch 1678 top handle wormer, I prefer cutting my stock my miter saw! So the extra cutting capacity pays off for me!


----------



## robs660 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok
So I have a 12" dewalt with a Forrest blade that has been a work horse for ever. I have upgraded to the Kapex and it is the best! Cuts everything with unbelievable precision on a budget and could only have one I would still go 12" compound miter. Just my opinion.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Talked with my brother, who is a contractor, and he mentioned that he would prefer a slider, because the others are tough on blades. Coming straight down on a board, instead of running the blade through. He has gone through many blades...it's a Dewalt. 

I might look into some cheaper 10" sliders. I'm not a contrator, just a weekend warrior of sorts. I figure if I can get by for 5 years and a house flip, on a $100, broken Ryobi, anything is better.


----------



## Lyzic (Feb 23, 2012)

I researched a lot when I bought my new mitre saw, and I chose a Dewalt DW716 for $339 - http://www.toolking.com/dewalt-dw716-12-inch-double-bevel-compound-miter-saw

12" blade, with the motor mounted up top so it doesn't get in the way. I added the light (way better than the laser) and some crown moulding stops.

I just finished some precision woodworking, replacing stairs and a railing, and it worked great.

The site I linked has free shipping as well!

And you won't find it cheaper anywhere else than toolking, trust me, I looked everywhere! Maybe used from a ebay pawn shop, but only by $30!


----------

